# Do foxes hibernate?



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Can hear some outside squaking, dont they hibernate?


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

no

it's courting season now. lots of barking and yapping. soon will be the howls of mating.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Agreed! :2thumb:

They'll be out there looking for a mate!


----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)

Nope they dont hibernate, as has been said its there mating season now,


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

I love the sounds the wild foxes are making now. Harry has been trying to join in but his "Barrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!" is not quite so eerie. . . it's actually a tad girly :blush:. 
As the others said no hibernating. 
-Elina


----------

